# Ever wonder what a year worth of food was?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quantity Calories Cost Item (Number In Parenthesis = Total Calories per One Bag, Jar, or Can)
70 Pounds 105,000 $ 42 Long Grain White Rice in 10 or 20 pound Bags (15,000 Calories per 10 lbs.)
70 Pounds 105,000 $ 24 Whole Wheat Berries or Flour (Not self-rising) (7,500 Calories per 5 lbs.)
30 Pounds 48,240 $ 14 5 lb. Bag Corn Meal (8,040 Calories per 5 lb. Bag)
36 Boxes 60,480 $ 36 16 oz. Box Spaghetti Noodles (Angel Hair or Thin) (1,680 Calories)
36 Boxes 9,360 $ 18 7 oz. Box Macaroni and Cheese (260)
4 Boxes 18,000 $ 13 42 oz. Box Quaker Quick 1 Minute Oats (4500)
4 Boxes 31,720 $ 10 5 lb. Box Quaker Quick Grits (7930)
4 Boxes 12,800 $ 9 32 oz. Box Aunt Jemima Buttermilk Complete Pancake/Waffle Mix (3200)
48 Cans 10,800 $ 72 6 oz. Can Bumble Bee Brand Tuna in Oil (Water pack has fewer calories)
(225)
24 Cans 8,640 $ 49 12.5 oz. Can Chicken (360)
12 Cans 9,600 $ 32 16 oz. Can Dak Brand Canned Ham (No refrigeration required) (800)
24 Cans 24,480 $ 56 12 oz. Can Spam (1020)
24 Cans 9,000 $ 11 5 oz. Can Vienna Sausage (375)
24 Cans 9,000 $ 72 12 oz. Can Roast Beef (375)
48 Cans 10,080 $44 15.5 oz. Can Sloppy Joe Mix (210)
48 Cans 30,240 $ 109 24 oz. Can Armour Brand Beef Stew (with Potatoes & Carrots) (630)
48 Cans 33,600 $ 69 15 oz. Can Chili with Beans (700)
96 Cans 35,520 $ 65 15 oz. Can Beans (Assorted Different Varieties) (370)
180 Cans 25,200 $ 140 15 oz. Can Mixed Vegetables (Note: Green Beans have few calories) (140)
12 Boxes 41,280 $ 30 32 oz. Box Instant Potatoes (Add water only preferred) (3440)
48 Cans 15,120 $ 60 15 oz. Can Fruit Cocktail (315)
24 Cans 3,000 $ 13 6 oz. Can Tomato Paste (125)
36 Cans 15,120 $ 35 26.5 oz. Can Hunt's or Delmonte Spaghetti Sauce (420)
12 Cans 480 $ 9 4 oz. Can Sliced Mushrooms (not pieces) (40)
12 Cans 3,600 $ 14 10.75 oz. Can Cream of Chicken Soup (To eat if you get sick) (300)
12 Boxes 76,800 $ 197 64 oz. Box Powdered Instant Non-fat Dry Milk (6,400)
24 Cans 11,520 $ 23 12 oz. Can Evaporated Milk (480)
3 Boxes 7,680 $ 15 32 oz. Box Velvetta Brand Cheese (short shelf life) (2,560)
4 Jars 32,160 $ 38 34 oz. Jar Extra-Virgin Olive Oil (8,040)
4 Cans 49,720 $ 17 3 lb. Can Crisco Shortening (12,430)
12 Boxes 38,400 $ 23 1 lb. Box Butter (Shelf Life is short unless Frozen) (No Margarine) (3,200)


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Total? Too early for math.

And this is a year for one person? Two people? Seventeen and a small child?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

That's what one site calls for for one person per year - less comfort items (Cocoa, Coffee, tea, sugar etc). A long way from what a civil war soldier could expect. a Union soldier was entitled to receive daily 12 oz of pork or bacon or 1 lb. 4 oz of fresh or salt beef; 1 lb. 6 oz of soft bread or flour, 1 lb. of hard bread, or 1 lb. 4 oz of cornmeal. Per every 100 rations there was issued 1 peck of beans or peas; 10 lb. of rice or hominy; 10 lb. of green coffee, 8 lb. of roasted and ground coffee, or 1 lb. 8 oz of tea; 15 lb. of sugar; 1 lb. 4 oz of candles, 4 lb. of soap; 1 qt of molasses.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

$1,351 or there about.

And where did you find this bounty?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A lot of food, but then a year is a long time. Actually, I had never given it any thought, thanks for posting.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

$1350.00 is doable. 
The storage space for it is another matter


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

$26 a week for one year. Doesn't seem so out of reach.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We took the easy way out when calculating it. We figured that our calorie intake would be roughly 150% what we eat now if doing heavy manual labor every day. So, we figured about 3000 calories per person per day, or roughly 1,000,000 calories per person per year. Then we bought, canned and collected food we like until we reached that level. (Sorry, I cannot do canned mushrooms but I am all over canned corn beef hash!) It was a bit more complicated than that because we did take into account a balanced diet. But at the end of the day, we were collecting calories.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't that about what grubbynutt gives the entitlement group on EBT?



Rigged for Quiet said:


> $26 a week for one year. Doesn't seem so out of reach.


----------

